# Is driving for XL much better than X?



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

Earn more and less work..

I just noticed XL doesn't have pool. WOW

XL rate is about 2X higher than X . I know uber will take off 28% blah blah.. but I feel like having a surge everytime I pick up a pax


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

This is why I do select only. Sure, I have downtime between rides, but the profit is so much better. The xl drivers around here seem to do the best though - they surge often & for long periods of time & people actually request during surge.


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm in a smaller city and am available for X and XL. I'm out there to make money and provide a service so I'm willing to pick up one person or 7. You leave out a lot of riders when you limit yourself. In a larger city, it might not matter so much.


----------



## NightWorld (Aug 7, 2016)

Uber friend drives a van, pulls down $1000+ for working three nights a week (in San Francisco). He took a working vacation in Vegas last month and made $2000 for the week.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Depends on the market you are in. I know in Louisville ky I doubt I could make it just driving xl because there just isn't enough requests for it yet. Financially hell yeah you will be much more profitable with xl then with x. I have a 14 Grand Caravan RT and the xl rides are nice. Several people a week order xl even though it's 1 or 2 people because they hate being stuck in a subcompact. If I see a pickup in the local xl business I will jump on it and start running xl only because it's much better.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I got two XL requests this past weekend. The first was three golfers -- and their golf bags.

The second was a couple carrying a dishes to a cookout. I asked if they were picking up anybody else on the way, and they said "no." I didn't press the issue, because if they mistakenly ordered XL, I didn't want them to cancel and reorder uberX. I drove quite a bit further to pick them up than I ever would have done for uberX, and I wanted to get paid accordingly!

My first uberXL ride was a group of three who had expected a larger group when they ordered it. To their credit, they didn't cancel me en route when they realized their group was small enough for uberX.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I have never got a accidental xl run. The riders chose xl on purpose because they wanred the room.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

The thing is, my uberX was a smallish SUV with lots of trunk space. My uberXL seats six but the back row is tight and the trunk is tiny.

People had more room in my uberX than my uberXL.


----------



## homeyt (Mar 8, 2016)

Last night my uber xl pax informed me she had stuff to load. By the time she was done bringing out bags I moved her out of her apartment. Of course no tip.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

If your in a city that people request xl frequently it is by far the way to go but not every city has xl requests to support a driver doing xl onlty


----------



## Millennium Falcon 888 (Aug 14, 2016)

Driving an MPV here in Malaysia and I'm available for both XL and X... Of course I prefer to take those who pick XL due to the higher earnings, despite having 28% taken by Uber as their expenses...

And in fact, there is a large transportation terminal in the southern part of town which only accepts UberXL (not sure why it's this arrangement), but this is an advantage to us MPV and SUV drivers, since many people disembark here to grab Uber, buses, or taxies to their final destination... This is because the Airport Express-type train has a stop in this terminal, which serves a catchment area of over 1m people!


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I had 15 rides while out tonight 4 of them were xl rides. The xl rides is where I got all my tips from. But downside because I was one of few xl down several of the tripstoom me 15 to 16 mins to get to them which pretty much made it a a wash with the tips I got. But still in the long run I can see opportunity to make more money running xl runs than x runs


----------

